# LGB Amtrak Coach 30223 Disassembley



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been slowly getting some LGB Amfleet coaches as money and opportunities permit. Does anyone have an exploded parts diagram? Perhaps some instruction for proper disassembley to add people inside? Considering they are not currently made, I don't want to break anything since replacement parts would be difficult to find.

Thanks in advance
Xian


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Bucksco should be able to tell you-- where are you Jack? 
Try sending him a PM, I'm sure he'll know.

Keith


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

These cars are very simple to take apart, Just look at the screws and remove. I did this when i installed people in my 10 cars........









Very simple even a







Deer watcher can do it...............


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, I have removed the screws on either end. But it seems the roof is still attached somehow. Are there screws on the bottom side of the car that hold the roof down? 

Thanks 
Xian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By xtcbct on 18 May 2011 08:46 AM 
Yes, I have removed the screws on either end. But it seems the roof is still attached somehow. Are there screws on the bottom side of the car that hold the roof down? 

Thanks 
Xian 
Hi Xbox,

Just squeeze the body sides a little and the top will pop................









You BETCHA..........LOL.......


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I finally was able to do it. Almost feels like you are going to break the roof as you pull, but there are a couple clips I saw once I pulled. I have some LGB people to put inside. However, it seems they don't fit so well in the snack car, they are much too big. What scale people have you guys used in these? They do fit a little better in the Coaches though. From other posts, it seems people say these cars are 1:29, but I tried some 1:29 people from USAT and they seem much too small in comparison to the engineer in the head end on the Genesis. I would have thought LGB people would have fit in LGB cars. But apparently not so much in this case. Then again, the LGB people are REALLY big in comparison to other people from other manufacturers.

BTW, seems like a little paint goes a long way too. The end looks much better with the vestibule and connection covers painted.

























Thanks again. 
Xian


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

I know what you mean, the USA figures in my dome car seem tiny compared to the engineer in my aristo E8. My suggestion would be to measure them and compare them in scale height to see which figures are more accurate.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone lowered them yet? I did the loco and much better like it I do.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 17 May 2011 12:15 PM 
Bucksco should be able to tell you-- where are you Jack? 
Try sending him a PM, I'm sure he'll know.

Keith
News Alert - Stopped working for LGB years ago.
I have CAD files of the cars but I'd have to dig for them. If I remember correctly you just need to remove the end caps and then remove the roof.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack 
is back???? 
good 
wondered if you had ever seen my thread on the Genisi after we talked.?


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I think i'm going to settle with Aristocraft people as passengers for these coaches. They seem to fit pretty good and are right in between USAT people size and LGB people size. I guess it doesn't matter much considering they will be behind tinted windows. it's just nice to see figures that look about the right size instead of a coach full of giants. Was there a thread on lowering the Genesis? I'd be interested in doing this as well. I want to make the front plow and rear steps stationary. Hmm, if there was a way to lower these cars, I think they would look great. Thanks for all the discussion so far everyone. 

Xian


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

be careful with the plow -they are hard to come by and pricey 

and 


since you love detail- 
i painted the end wall marker lens with clear red tamaya paint and it looks great at night-red end lights like the real ones!


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

I did see your thread Marty - very interesting. It was nice meeting you at the WGH show. 
I wonder how many folks out there know that the Genesis and Amfleet cars were the last projects done by EPL (the "real" LGB) on Sanganer Strasse. 
I have a Stainz and a Genesis in the shop that denote the beginning and the end of a once great model train company.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

bucksco thats interesting to know
the genny is a gem-
one of my absolute favorites and an unusually well done diesel as far as LGB US offering went-lovingly designed im sure- i have always felt the german items were a bit more luxurious in detail and features

the amtrak line were top 
and a breakthrough for value imho-probably because they were chinese-but just huge stuff for a very nice price-even before closeout

while a steam and NG guy-when i first saw that phase 3 Genesis in person it was love-
dont like modern, dont run standard gauge,-but had to have it 

i now have a phase 3 and 5, as well as many coaches and the elusive materials car-very impressive at speed-i think it will be one of those model trains that truly becomes a classsic, an icon of its time


however, not so good at actual snow plowing anything other than lightest powder as i can attest-tough on the old plow-stupid kid trick i know

but, i gotta find a clear f7b to go with my amtrak -dont ask why-i just want one!


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of light bulbs are used in the interior? Are they 5 volts, 12 volts, 24 volts? I think I saw some bulbs on the Massoth website that are similar. I'd like to stock up on replacement parts to keep these things running for a long while. 

Xian


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

I've answered my own question on this for anyone who is curious. Replacement bulbs are still available for these cars from Massoth. I'm not sure if the new LGB has these parts available under the LGB name. But, they are Massoth "Item No: 8311110 5 Volt version" and come in a package of 10 pcs. Other LGB replacement bulbs are also available in 19 and 24 volt versions from Massoth. 

Xian


----------



## Ralph (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, I perchased my cars back in July 2009 ans since that time I've wanting for someone to come up with the proper seats for this cars. When I went to a model train show here in the Bay Area I first spotted the cars and was told by LGB representative that the cars were made to 1/29 scale specs. I also read the samething in Garden Railways. If you notice the chairs in the cars that they appear to be single seats and there are only 22 single seats or 44 if make then out to double seats. Budd made the cars to carry from 60 seats for overnight runs and 84 for short runs. So has anyone come up with replacement seats yet? Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Pin type bulbs are 5 and 24 volt only. 
Screw in bulbs (originally amber) are 18 volts and replacements are available in 18 and 24 volt clear. 
You can use nail polish to tint a bulb. 

And LGB ran the 5 volt bulbs at over 6 volts as well as their 5 volt smoke units. 

I use the LM7806 to power my LGB lights and smoke on conversions.


----------

